

5 Creative Uses of Favicons (#5 is crazy) - antonioplaceit
http://blog.placeit.net/creative-uses-favicons/

======
bnegreve
Here's a clickable link for #5:
[http://www.p01.org/releases/DEFENDER_of_the_favicon/](http://www.p01.org/releases/DEFENDER_of_the_favicon/)

